
Tab Management - Tabmanager
http://www.tabmanage.com
======
Tabmanager
Hello i wanted to introduce: Tab Management web based extension that will
intelligently automatically lock your priority tabs. Auto-Lock – Automatically
locks your priority tabs. Data Loss Prevention – Prevents from accidentally
closing important tab’s resulting in data loss. Manually Lock / Unlock –
Manually lock and unlock tabs (Press SHIFT+L). Priority Indicator –
Highlighting your locked important tabs by displaying a lock indicator on your
tab. Locked URL List – Save specific URL’s that will stay permanently locked,
(after the first interaction with them). Tabmamnage.com

